# need help with frost wire



## collynbertin (Jan 11, 2008)

hi i have frost wire and cant seem to go searching for music of movies or anything, i try and disable all my firewalls (and i know that's the problem), but frost wire still says that theres a firewall blocking it from fully connecting? how can i get frost wire to fully connect, because i have kapersky firewall and the windows firewall both turned off, any help would be greatly appreciated. 

pm me with details


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Sorry, we can't offer any support for P2P apps like FrostWire. Please read the forum rules.

*http://www.techsupportforum.com/rules.php*


> P2P
> 
> We believe that the main purpose of P2P programs is to illegally download and use copyrighted material of whatever description. We further understand that there may be legal uses for P2P, but as we are not able to assess a user's intent when he/ she asks for help, we do not support P2P software and we will not assist any user in this regard. This includes but is not limited to Bearshare, Kazaa and many others.


----------

